# Gartloch Mental Asylum



## SunriseXplorer (May 24, 2015)

Gartloch hospital is an abandoned mental asylum just outside Glasgow.
Opened 1889 - Closed 1996.

Here's how it looks in May 2015.
Many of the buildings have been turned into luxury flats, however the main administration building is untouched standing in it's derelict glory.






























































Enjoy!


----------



## krela (May 24, 2015)

Such an imposing building, I'm surprised it's not been converted like the rest. Thanks for posting.


----------



## SunriseXplorer (May 24, 2015)

They ran out of money i think mid conversion.


----------



## SunriseXplorer (May 24, 2015)

The staircase was full of glass. Luckily tho it was stone so solid enough to climb up. However I stopped short of the top floor as in the 7th photo you can see a massive piece of plaster has come off it was at the bottom of that flight of stairs. There were also perilous looking cracks in the ceiling above. Hoping to return at some point. The inside photos are not of the administration building but rather of the large building to the rear you can see sticking out.


----------



## The Wombat (May 24, 2015)

I've not seen this before
What a beautiful building
thanks for sharing


----------



## tumble112 (May 24, 2015)

Nice to see this, looking forward to seeing more from you.


----------



## Rubex (May 24, 2015)

That looks like such an imposing building, I love it! Thanks for sharing


----------



## SunriseXplorer (May 24, 2015)

thanks for viewing have much more planned and can upload some photos of places i've been previously soon


----------



## SunriseXplorer (May 24, 2015)

it's my pleasure


----------



## flyboys90 (May 25, 2015)

Beautiful building.


----------



## Goldie87 (May 25, 2015)

Did you go into the hall?


----------



## smiler (May 25, 2015)

I wander if Walt Disney ever clapped eyes on this place :lovl: Lovely Pics, I enjoyed looking, Thanks


----------



## UrbanX (May 26, 2015)

What a beautiful building! I don't believe we've had it on here before either! 
Fantastic, thanks for sharing this with us.


----------



## SunriseXplorer (Jul 23, 2015)

The floorboards were rotten in the rear building which is the one i entered. The front building proved too tricky to access in broad daylight and very overlooked with all the new flats and sales building.


----------



## HughieD (Jul 23, 2015)

Stunning looking building - thanks for sharing...


----------



## _Raz_ (Jul 23, 2015)

Amazing building from the outside shame its in such a bad state!


----------



## SunriseXplorer (Jul 23, 2015)

Yes most of the buildings have been turned into luxury flats. Once they get new funding they are planning to convert these remaining two buildings into luxury flats so if you're going to visit i'd go sooner rather than later!


----------



## Cuban B. (Jul 25, 2015)

Your second picture makes the place look rather grand.


----------



## Potter (Jul 25, 2015)

That is going to make fantastic looks flats/apartments.


----------

